# Question? Subwoofer Adjustment:



## alexander33 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello,

After I have connected my powered subwoofer to 2 floor standing 6 ohms speakers and to my Onkyo NR509 receiver.

Would someone help me get the Best Subwoofer Performance? Not Positioning just adjustment.
How do I adjust the: Crossover, volume, and Phase (not sure what these words mean) 

My receiver has Audyssey 2EQ room correction and speaker set up will this automatically adjust the subwoofer. Do I need to do anything? I do not have a subwoofer manual. This is an Ohm Acoustics Corp.
subwoofer Ohm.s SBM-2

Please in laymen terms. I am new at this. Trying to connect a 2.1 home theater system with 2 speakers, 
a subwoofer a cable set top box,and a blu-ray player All with HDMI. I am concerned about the subwoofer adjustment. Thanking You In Advance.. Alexander33


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Sounds like you need to familiarize yourself with the basics, there is a wealth of information on the subject and most is pretty easy to understand.

I would start with this basic guide found on Cnet.

Audioholics is a vast resource of informative articles, read this one.

Even if you dont plan on a multi sub system this article will give you a great basis of knowledge in calibration and location, long and detailed but well worth the read.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

alexander33 said:


> Hello,
> 
> After I have connected my powered subwoofer to 2 floor standing 6 ohms speakers and to my Onkyo NR509 receiver.
> 
> ...


Alexander,
The Crossover should already be set from running 2EQ as it still determines where the Crossover for your Speakers is and that is where the Subwoofer is active below. For adjusting the Subwoofer Level, ideally you should use an SPL Meter. In the meantime, you can raise it by increasing it via the Remote Control. These increases are temporary unless you are doing via the On Screen Display Setup Menu. However, what I am talking about is by pressing the Audio Button on the Remote Control. Phase should be set a 0 usually. Phase is easiest set if you have someone sitting in your Listening Position while you adjust the Phase. Wherever it is loudest is the setting you should use. I definitely agree with Type A that familiarizing yourself with the Owners Manual is always a great idea as well.
J


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

> After I have connected my powered subwoofer to 2 floor standing 6 ohms speakers and to my Onkyo NR509 receiver.


Did you connect the subwoofer to the receiver and the speakers to the speaker level outputs of a subwoofer? Or are both the subwoofer and speakers connected to the receiver? The above quote is unclear what is connected to what.


----------



## alexander33 (Feb 16, 2012)

Staff
Thank you very much for your advice. The information on basic guide found on Cnet should be a big help. I have been searching for internet help. If you are aware of any
Other good site please list.

I will try to put this all together soon. Thanks Again. Alexander33


----------



## alexander33 (Feb 16, 2012)

Jungle Jack 
HTS Senior Moderator
Thank you for your response regarding Subwoofer Adjustment:
I will try to put this all together soon. Thanks Again. Alexander33


----------



## alexander33 (Feb 16, 2012)

jackfish 
Senior Shackster

Thank You for your response to my question regarding Subwoofer Adjustment:

I have not connected anything at this point. I want to connect a 2.1 system.

The components that I have are: a plasma TV, A subwoofer, 2 floor standing speakers, a blu-ray player, and a cable set top box.

I am planning to connect the subwoofer to the receiver via a RCA cable.
Speaker wire from speakers to subwoofer.
Speaker wire from subwoofer to receiver. Are these the right connections?

Set top box to receiver via HDMI
Blu-ray to receiver via HDMI
Receiver to TV via HDMI

Any advice/recommendation will be appreciated.

Thank You, Alexander33


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

alexander33 said:


> I am planning to connect the subwoofer to the receiver via a RCA cable.
> Speaker wire from speakers to subwoofer.
> Speaker wire from subwoofer to receiver. Are these the right connections?
> 
> ...


For subwoofer and two speakers, 2.1 you just need:
-Subwoofer into the receiver's sub 'pre-out' (the purple one) via RCA.
-Speaker wire from speakers to receiver front right/left.

The HDMI's as you stated will work.


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

alexander33 said:


> Would someone help me get the Best Subwoofer Performance? Not Positioning just adjustment.
> How do I adjust the: Crossover, volume, and Phase (not sure what these words mean)


BTW, If you meant adjusting those dials/buttons/switches on the back of the subwoofer itself...Set the crossover to it's highest number and/or the bypass/off, etc setting, the receiver's crossover setting will be the one in use. Set the phase at 0 for starters as mentioned. Not sure of the output of that sub, but try starting with the volume maybe somewhere around 1/4 of the way up and then see what Audyssey does.


----------

